# Check out our 10 months old BLUE gsd.



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

For the ones who've wondered how a solid blue long coat gsd looks like when almost fully grown, here you go 

Enakai is 10 months and 3 weeks and is growing into a chunky girl. 

The other boy on the pics is Kailash, our 3 years old gsd.

Here's the album that contains her new pics in the south of France:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151532987322363.1073741825.549212362&type=1

Oh and for the ones who've asked, Enakai is that blue gsd whose pic has been put on the "german shepherd community" page on facebook  :
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=419531391457286&set=a.411616672248758.93375.131817526895342&type=1&theater


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The first link didn't work. The second did - cute puppy.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Mary Beth, are you on facebook?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Links work for me, and WOW! What a looker! Both your dogs are gorgeous!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Not on facebook - the second link also a facebook works though. First link says not available.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Says "currently unavailable". I wish I could see the pics.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I don't have Facebook and I'd like to see! But I can't...


----------



## irickchad (Feb 6, 2013)

AHHHHH She's gorgeous, makes me wish I had a blue! and my solid black girl isn't even in my hands yet! lol


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments  For the ones who don't have a facebook account, i'll find another way to post the pics (they're quite big and i don't have much space left in my account so i'm sorry i can't post them on here  )


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Both links worked for me

She's truly stunning :wub:


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot Shade  Really glad you like them


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

WoW, she is a stunner! I remember seeing her puppy pic pop up in the GSDC feed.

Also, If you like I can try to save some of those FB photos & cross post them on here for those who dont have a FB Acct, if that would help. =)


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow! Did those blue eyes turn gray? Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyu said:


> WoW, she is a stunner! I remember seeing her puppy pic pop up in the GSDC feed.
> 
> Also, If you like I can try to save some of those FB photos & cross post them on here for those who dont have a FB Acct, if that would help. =)


Thanks a lot Anyu 

That's really nice of you, I appreciate it  I think I found a way that i'm going to try now. If it doesn't work, I'd be grateful if you could post one or two of them please?  Cheers. xxx


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Jag said:


> Wow! Did those blue eyes turn gray? Gorgeous dog!


Yes Jag, sometimes they appear grey, other times more blue with a bit of green/yellow. It depends on the light


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

*Trying to post her pics.*

Let me know if you can see those pics 

*Removed oversized pictures*


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Some more 

*Removed oversized pictures*


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Some more 

*Removed oversized pictures*


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Some more 

*Removed oversized pictures*


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Gorgeous girl! Love both of them. Your non-blue reminds me of my girl, Bunny  Bunny is not the dog in my avatar.


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Some more 

*Removed oversized pictures

*


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

She's beautiful! I have a blue Weimaraner, but never knew there was a blue GSD...and that they start out with the blue eyes as pups as well. Too cute!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> Gorgeous girl! Love both of them. Your non-blue reminds me of my girl, Bunny  Bunny is not the dog in my avatar.


Glad you like them  My non-blue is my 1st boy, Kailash. He's 3. Love him too bits


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

JackandMattie said:


> She's beautiful! I have a blue Weimaraner, but never knew there was a blue GSD...and that they start out with the blue eyes as pups as well. Too cute!


Thanks a lot  I've never knew neither till i got her  She kept her blue eyes till 6-7 months then changed into a grey/blue-green-yellow color.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, she is beautiful! Stunning combination blue coat and the unusual eyes. Your male is handsome also. Yes the photos posted well. Thank you


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

Mickeynads said:


> Thanks a lot Anyu
> 
> That's really nice of you, I appreciate it  I think I found a way that i'm going to try now. If it doesn't work, I'd be grateful if you could post one or two of them please?  Cheers. xxx


No worries luv. Just let me know when & if you need my help.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a very beautiful dog. She's absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for making the pictures viewable for me!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone  I'm sorry all of my pics have been removed on this post :-( Thought the size limit was for the upload only not posting a simple url... Will find another way to put them all together in a same page, maybe in a website.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't get to see any of them. SIGH!


----------



## Mickeynads (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm creating a web page with all of her pics and will give you the link once it's ready for you to see


----------

